# Classical improvisation on clavichord, harpsichord and organ



## Javier

Hi,

I think this could be of interest for the keyboard community.

Improvisation on clavichord, harpsichords and organ at http://www.clavichord.se/recordings/

The recordings are made by Hans Erik Svensson at the Musikmuseet of Stockholm and the
musician is Mikko Korhonen from the Sibelius Academy in Finland.

I had myself, the opportunity to participate in some private concerts with Mikko Korhonen. 
The clavichord being a quiet (...not so quiet after a while!) instrument, is ideal 
for small gatherings and the experience endures a lifetime!

Enjoy!

cheers, Javier


----------

